# Biketreff der TSG Groß-Winternheim



## Raschauer (4. März 2016)

Hallo Biker,
 unter dem Motto Trailspaß Großwinternheim bietet die Mountainbikegruppe der TSG lockere Feierabendrunden an.

Wir starten mittwochs um 18.30Uhr an der Turnhalle in Großwinternheim.
Ab 04.04.2016 gibt es zusätzlich  montags um 18Uhr die Möglichkeit eine Runde mit uns zu drehen.

Weitere Infos erhaltet ihr auf unserer  Homepage www.tsg-gross-winternheim.de  oder per PN.

Viele Grüße
Clemens


----------



## woersdorfer (4. März 2016)

Hallo Clemens,

was werden so für Strecken gefahren?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (4. März 2016)

Hi Stefan,
wir fahren immer ca.1,5-2 Stunden  im Bereich Westerberg, Jakobsberg teilweise auch im Gonsenheimerwald. Das Tempo richtet sich immer nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer.
Zusätzlich machen wir gelegentlich  Sonntagstouren.
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## woersdorfer (4. März 2016)

Also der Langsamste werde dann definitiv ich sein . Macht ihr eure Ausfahrt witterungsabhängig, oder fahrt ihr immer auf jeden Fall?

Wenn man bei euch einfach so zustoßen kann, werde ich mal meine Lampe rauskramen, und versuchen am Mittwoch mit zu fahren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Raschauer (6. März 2016)

So lange es von oben trocken ist fahren wir.


----------



## filiale (7. März 2016)

uiiiiiiiiiii, da muß ich mal schauen daß es zeitlich klappt, nur die nächsten 2-3 Wochen paßt es wahrscheinlich noch nicht...


----------



## Raschauer (7. März 2016)

Die Saison beginnt ja erst


----------



## Raschauer (16. März 2016)

Am Sonntag den 20.3.2016 machen wir eine kleine Runde im Bingerwald .
Dauer ca. 2 Stunden
Start um 9.30 Uhr in Bingen am Parkplatz Elisenhöhe .
Gäste sind herzlich willkommen.
Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht.


----------



## Sparcy (16. März 2016)

Hey. Wenn wir wieder die geniale Trail-Runde fahren bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei ☀️ 
Für die, die den Startpunkt nicht kennen:
Elisenhöhe 6
55411 Bingen am Rhein


----------



## Raschauer (16. März 2016)

Na klar fahren wir die Runde


----------



## NoTraining (19. März 2016)

Geniale Trail-Runde klingt gut, ich bin dabei. Hatte eigentlich Sparcy schon abgesagt, kann jetzt wider Erwarten aber doch mitfahren. Gruß, Clemens alias NoTraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (20. März 2016)

Da freue ich mich aber besonders


----------



## Raschauer (24. März 2016)

Am 09.04.2016 bieten wir ein Fahrtechniktraining an.
Es wird 2 Gruppen geben Level 1 ( Anfänger/Wiedereinsteiger ) Level 2 (für Fortgeschrittene )
Kosten für Mitglieder der TSG 15€ für nicht Mitglieder 35€
Beginn 9.30Uhr an der Turnhalle in Großwinternheim.

Einzelheiten folgen am Wochenende


----------



## Raschauer (6. April 2016)

Heute findet  Abend wieder   der Biketreff statt .
Treffpunkt 18.30Uhr an der Turnhalle in Großwinternheim


----------



## filiale (6. April 2016)

Ach mist, gerade komme ich vom Biken, da hätte ich es mal lieber auf den Abend verschoben, na egal, nächstest Mal  Kündigt Ihr es hier an oder ist es IMMER Mittwochs, egal welches Wetter (bin "schönwetter" Fahrer).


----------



## Sparcy (8. April 2016)

Traum-Trail-Tour am Donnersberg für Kurzentschlossene am Samstag, 09.04.16

Wer am Samstag noch nichts vor hat und mit mir das schöne Wetter und die geilsten Trails am Donnersberg rocken möchte, kann sich mir gerne anschließen 

Streckenlänge: 32 Km
Höhenmeter: ca. 1000 Hm
Schwierigkeit Fahrtechnik: S1 - S2

Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Bastenhaus bei Dannenfels (Kreuzung L394/L386).


----------



## filiale (8. April 2016)

Das ist die Runde die Keepiru mal gefahren ist, die ist echt sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (8. April 2016)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Sparcy (12. April 2016)

War eine tolle Runde gestern Abend ☀️ Hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## filiale (12. April 2016)

Fahrt ihr am Mittwoch Abend wieder (wenn es nicht regnet ) ?


----------



## Sparcy (13. April 2016)

Am kommenden Mittwoch findet der Biketreff statt


----------



## filiale (13. April 2016)

Leider zu spät, jetzt bin ich anderweitig verplant


----------



## Raschauer (13. April 2016)

Das nächste mal dann


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2016)

Heute war ich um 18.30 bei schönstem Wetter Vorort, leider alleine  dachte es findet jeden Mittwoch statt. Offenbar aber nur nach Ankündigung...bin dann noch schnell runter zum Sportplatz, war auch niemand.


----------



## Raschauer (13. Mai 2016)

Hi Filiale,
leider ist die Runde  ausgefallen da ich am Gardasee mit Sparcy ein paar Touren getestet habe. Normal fahren wir jeden Mittwoch aber es kann immer mal was dazwischen kommen. Am besten meldest du dich kurz bei mir wenn du das nächste mal mitfahren möchtest.
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Raschauer (24. Mai 2016)

Durch unsere Vogesentour findet diese Woche kein Training statt.


----------

